# Solved: Windows 8.1 Your Windows License will expire soon



## Auryon (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi,

So i just bought a new laptop around a month ago and it has windows 8.1 Single language by default.
And today there's a pop up that said Your Windows License will expire soon.
I browsed some thread, and they said to check my laptop's license so i did this

















Is this an original product? What should I do?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Contact the retailer. If a reputable retailer this was some kind of strange mistake and they should rectify it promptly.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Where exactly did you purchase that "new" laptop from?

What's the brand name and model name and complete model number of that laptop?

The information in the larger of the 2 images looks suspicious to me.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Auryon (Apr 13, 2015)

@terrynet: Ok will do. Should I return it to ther retailer or directly to Asus center in my city? (since I bought Asus ROG)
@flavallee: its Asus ROG G550jk, I bought it from pc shop (not online) :/


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'd contact the retailer first. If they can't or won't fix then contact ASUS, as I'm guessing that they will not be pleased.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> @flavallee: its Asus ROG G550jk, I bought it from pc shop (not online)


According to ASUS, the *ASUS G550JK* 15.6" laptop does come with Windows 8.1.

Here is its "Email Us" webpage.

You didn't say which country you live in, so here is its service locations site. 
Select your country and then go from there.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Before doing any of this try a system Refresh. I've been down this road. Called Microsoft who told me to call the manufacturer. In this case it was Lenovo. Talked to a very nice tech support guy there. He told me to do the system refresh. Windows activated almost immediately. Contrary to what people believe he told me your windows activates the first time you get online unless something went wrong with the initial install. The activation takes place in the background with no alerts to you. Since then, I've run into several people at the computer club I teach at who have run into the same problem - all different manufacturers.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

If I'm reading that screenshot correctly it seems to be showing a KMS Client license and that should not be on a computer of a regular end user. It needs to connect to a KMS Server every 30 days to activate and it's not doing that.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please open an Elevated Command Prompt window (on the Start screen, type "Command" - a Command Prompt icon will appear, right-click on it and select Run as Administrator) then at the prompt, copy/paste the following (or type it but be sure to include the spaces):

*Licensingdiag.exe -report %userprofile%\desktop\report.txt -log %userprofile%\desktop\repfiles.cab*

After running the command, two files will appear on your desktop, report.txt and repfiles.cab. Please open the report.txt file in Notepad and copy and paste the contents here. The repfiles.cab is only a backup file and can be ignored for the time being.


----------



## Auryon (Apr 13, 2015)

@cookiegal this is the result

_<DiagReport>
<LicensingData>
<ToolVersion>6.3.9600.16384</ToolVersion>
<LicensingStatus>SL_LICENSING_STATUS_LICENSED</LicensingStatus>
<LicensingStatusReason>0x00000000</LicensingStatusReason>
<LocalGenuineState>SL_GEN_STATE_IS_GENUINE</LocalGenuineState>
<LocalGenuineResultP>1</LocalGenuineResultP>
<LastOnlineGenuineResult></LastOnlineGenuineResult>
<GraceTimeMinutes>19667</GraceTimeMinutes>
<TotalGraceDays>0</TotalGraceDays>
<ValidityExpiration></ValidityExpiration>
<ActivePartialProductKey>V8P66</ActivePartialProductKey>
<ActiveProductKeyPid2>00261-20000-00000-AA367</ActiveProductKeyPid2>
<OSVersion>6.3.9600.2.00010300.0.0.100</OSVersion>
<ProductName>Windows 8.1 Single Language</ProductName>
<ProcessorArchitecture>x64</ProcessorArchitecture>
<EditionId>CoreSingleLanguage</EditionId>
<BuildLab>9600.winblue_r8.150127-1500</BuildLab>
<TimeZone>Pacific Standard Time(GMT-07:00)</TimeZone>
<ActiveSkuId>c72c6a1d-f252-4e7e-bdd1-3fca342acb35</ActiveSkuId>
<ActiveSkuDescription>Windows(R) Operating System, VOLUME_KMSCLIENT channel</ActiveSkuDescription>
<ProductUniquenessGroups>55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f</ProductUniquenessGroups>
<ActiveProductKeyPKeyId>161320a4-4c90-7eca-c15a-cb26f0a2e15c</ActiveProductKeyPKeyId>
<ActiveProductKeyPidEx>06401-02612-000-000000-03-1033-9600.0000-1032015</ActiveProductKeyPidEx>
<ActiveProductKeyChannel>Volume:GVLK</ActiveProductKeyChannel>
<ActiveVolumeCustomerPid>05426-00206-271-224375-03-1033-9200.0000-1512014</ActiveVolumeCustomerPid>
<OfflineInstallationId>052984479643656500760037091363619711996852436142520719813338166</OfflineInstallationId>
<DomainJoined>false</DomainJoined>
<ComputerSid>S-1-5-21-1016051985-3594698072-1757390386</ComputerSid>
<ProductLCID>1033</ProductLCID>
<UserLCID>1033</UserLCID>
<SystemLCID>1033</SystemLCID>
<CodeSigning>SIGNED_INFO_PRS_SIGNED</CodeSigning>
<ServiceAvailable>true</ServiceAvailable>
<OemMarkerVersion></OemMarkerVersion>
<OemId></OemId>
<OemTableId></OemTableId>
<Manufacturer>ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.</Manufacturer>
<Model>G550JK</Model>
<InstallDate>20150314134648.000000-480</InstallDate>
</LicensingData>
<HealthCheck>
<Result>PASS</Result>
<TamperedItems></TamperedItems>
</HealthCheck>
<GenuineAuthz>
<ServerProps>GenuineId=55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f;OemId=;OptionalInfoId=;Pid=eJWLq8wVNtMjxc5JNXZetZryhtgmWix6FCI8dzEM3wg=;SkuId=c72c6a1d-f252-4e7e-bdd1-3fca342acb35;TimeStampServer=2015-03-14T15:58:41Z;</ServerProps>
</GenuineAuthz>
</DiagReport>
_

@terrynet @flavallee @golddust: I'm confused what should I do first..... Retailer > Asus > Windows? Or? 
and, what will happen if I take this laptop after its expired? Is there any effect or something like that?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, I'm confused too. All I can say for sure is that you should not have a KMS Client license. And I assume that you did nothing shady--simply bought a new PC in good faith.

It would not hurt to try the Refresh that golddust advised. If that doesn't work then this situation needs to be corrected by the retailer or Asus. I have no idea which one made the mistake.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes it's definitely a KMS Client which should never be on a laptop sold to an end user consumer.


----------



## Auryon (Apr 13, 2015)

Its fixed then, I guess I will just bring this to the retailer.
And, can I use replies on this thread to argue with the retailer? I bet they wont accept my complain without a legit argue.

Thank you very much for the answers, I really appreciate it!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, you can use our comments in the thread. Good luck, and we'd like to hear how you make out.


----------



## Auryon (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi again, sorry for bumping an old thread.

I just got my laptop back from the retailer and I want to make sure this problem has cleared.
So, here is the new dialog box:










Thank you in advance


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Cookiegal understands these issues better than I do, but for what it is worth that looks good to me.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I have no idea what OEM_DM Channel means but it's probably fine.

Please run the commands again as you did in post no. 9 and post the results.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think that OEM_DM is like OEM_COA, except that the Product Key is from the chip embedded in the motherboard instead of from the COA sticker (which, as we all know, is pre-Windows 8).


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks Terry.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------



## Auryon (Apr 13, 2015)

I guess its completely fixed then. 
Thanks for the help I really appreciate it!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome, Auryon.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------

